# Redd october my new horse



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

The crazy weather we have been having has made the ground very hard for the horses to walk on and I have been working a lot so I haven't had much chance to work with Redd. I rode him for a few minutes a couple weeks ago and he seemed very unsure but he responded well. Today I took him to young up and coming trainer who has an indoor arena. I wanted him assessed to see where the holes in his training were and what he was actually like to ride. (I am older and don't bounce anymore so I wanted someone else to try him out properly in case he exploded lol). I am happy to say Redd did amazing, He was responsive and well mannered. He didn't spook or hesitate at anything and let me tell you there was enough stuff going on in there to give most horses a heart attack.There was a herd of about 20 cats that seemed to follow the trainer everywhere . The barn/arena held several stallions, a few other horses, and several minis in pens. Not to mention 3 laughing playing young children and 3 or 4 dogs. On top of all that about 15 minutes into the ride a big piece of equipment backed up to the door with the loud beeping sound and a couple of guys loaded stuff onto it. Redd paid no attention. Then I got the young man to ride him outside and in a large field. He rode at all gaits and was able to turn and stop the horse with no problem. I don't believe he horse is hard mouthed at all. We rode in a gentle smooth snaffle. It seems that the biggest problem Redd has is that he doesn't know how to move away from pressure. He has no idea what leg aids are or even if you try and move him over with your hard he will just look at you. So we have some stuff to learn but I am very happy with him so far. He has a very sweet and trusting personality and I have a very good feeling about him. I am taking him on his first trail ride with me tomorrow and will update and tell you how he does. Wish us luck


----------



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

Sounds like you found a good horse! Sure, he has some learning to do but from your description, he seems willing to do that learning.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Well today didn't o exactly as planned. I wanted to go trail riding but I didn't want to go alone because there are miles of trails and I know I would get lost. My friend was planning on going with me and then said her horse hit her in the temple with his head and she was dizzy. So I just rode in an outside arena. I put a bunch of cones out and there were a couple obstacles like a wooden bridge and some barrels in there. I decided to work on Redds responding to cues and he did great. I used a very light touch and he was turning and stopping and backing with hardly any touch of the leg or reins. I really don't understand why he was said to be hard mouthed and dead sided. We weaved in and out of the cones at a walk and trot and walked over the bridge and around the barrels and he never refused or hesitated at anything. Perhaps I am just not understanding the meaning of hard mouthed and dead sided or something. If anything I found that Redd was a little reactive to leg cues. For example if I made contact with the reins and squeezed very gently with my legs he would back up and not want to stop. If he was stopped and I gave a small squeeze he would step out very quickly. He doesn't seem to know how to move away from pressure when I am on the ground and ask him to move away from my hand on his side but I think that will come. I wish I could just ask him about his past because he is so different than what I was told about him. I wonder if maybe he had a good start and then got sold to someone who didn't really know how to ride. I have heard that some horses will not do what you ask unless you ask correctly. Honestly I was riding in a mild snaffle and when I wanted him to change directions to weave in and out of the cones or cross the arena I just shifted my weight and looked where I wanted to go. I would barely touch him with my leg or move the reins and he would turn beautifully. I feel that we really are starting to build a good connection with each other. I think I am in love. I don't have another day off for a couple weeks but the next day I can ride I will do an update.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice horse.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

sounds to me like he was trained as a pleasure horse so leg pressure is something some of them don't use or they over react to it. My friend has a reining horse and had to learn all different cues to ride her. They were both so confused at first.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess anything is possible but you would think a reining horse would know how to neck rein. I think he had a good start because either he is a very quick learner or he is remembering things. I didn't get to ride him today on my day off because the weather is so strange this year that all we have had so far is extremely hard rough ground from all the freezing and thawing and ice. I did spend some time just hanging out with him today and every time I asked him to move over or let me pick up a foot it was faster and easier than the time before. I have offered many different treats and he doesn't seem to know what any of them are. I tried apple. carrots, peppermints, and several different flavours of horse treats and he is curious he will smell them but wont try to eat it even if I put it in his feed bucket. It makes me sad to think that no one ever offered him a treat before.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Its about time I gave an update on Redd. I didn't get to ride all winter but started again this spring. Redd is so quiet and gentle I didn't think I would have any issues just saddling him up and riding off after several months off. Well I got a small surprise. I just mounted when he took off crow hopping across the yard. Pulling his head around to my knee stopped that and we stood that way until he relaxed and then we calmly walked off ....for about 25 feet. then he grew roots and became planted to the spot. He didn't want to leave his herd mates I guess. When I would ask him to go forward he would violently shake his head no. It was a beautiful spring day and I had lots of time so I just waited him out. I sat on him and calmly chatted about nothing and every few minutes I would ask him to go forward. If he took a step I would praise him if he tried to turn around I would turn him in a few tight circles and we would try walking forward again. It must have taken about an hour and a half to walk down the driveway but suddenly he just seemed to relax he dropped his head blew out a few times and calmly walked off going everywhere I wanted. I was very happy with him. It took a little time but I didn't try and force him or hurt him in any way. I think that surprised him because he kept turning his head around and looking at me. We ended on a good note. That was the first ride this spring.


I have ridden several times after that and he never crow hopped or refused to go again. Maybe he was testing me I don't know. I have taken him to friends places and gone on trail rides and he is a good boy every single time.


On May 28th our local club had our first cattle sorting event of the year. I wanted to try Redd with cows but I have a lot of confidence issues since I had that horrible accident a few years ago. A young lady contacted me a few days before the event asking if I was going and if I would be her partner. I said I would but also said I was bringing Redd and wanted to try him on cows if he seemed calm. She offered to ride him in with the cows the first couple times if I wanted. I was thrilled!!!!! She is a good rider and very kind to her horses. Anyway I took My appaloosa Littlefoot, and Redd to the event, competing with Littlefoot and just playing with Redd. I got there a couple hours early and walked Redd in the pen with the cows. He was not scared at all and didn't seem to care that they were milling around and bumping into him. The young lady rode him the first couple times in with the cows and he did GREAT!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it. He really seemed to enjoy it. He didn't understand what we were doing at first but seemed to catch on very quickly. I rode him the last couple of runs of the day and he was relaxed and responding very well. I am soooo proud of him!!!!!!! I cant wait for our next sorting event on the 25th, of June. I have included a couple pictures of Redds first two times in with the cows, being ridden by the young lady who so kindly offered to help me out.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well done with the balking.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks Tinyliny I never know if I am doing the right thing but sometimes you gotta go with your gut feeling and so far it has been working out for me where this little horse is concerned. Sunday I took him on his first long trail ride. Several of us trailered about an hour away to some nice trails and Red was awesome. He went through streams over bridges that really made loud booming noises with each step the horses took, through deep sucking mud puddles, and over and through heavy brush. He never once hesitated. I couldn't have asked for a better horse.


----------



## daystar88 (Jan 17, 2013)

He is gorgeous! I'm glad he found his way to you.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Another update on Redd. Every ride he is getting better. We went in our 2nd cattle sorting competition on July 23rd and we had fun. He still didn't really know what to do and I don't think he understands the game yet yet but he tried and we did great, we placed 2nd!!! Then a few days later 3 of us went on a trail ride in which we had to road ride through a town to get to some nice sandy trails. He took it like a pro, never flicked an ear at passing cars, or dogs running out and barking or strange noises. He was great. Love this little horse. Now the next issue we have to overcome is how to get him to lope. He doesn't seem to understand and just wants to trot faster and faster.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> Another update on Redd. Every ride he is getting better. We went in our 2nd cattle sorting competition on July 23rd and we had fun. He still didn't really know what to do and I don't think he understands the game yet yet but he tried and we did great, we placed 2nd!!! Then a few days later 3 of us went on a trail ride in which we had to road ride through a town to get to some nice sandy trails. He took it like a pro, never flicked an ear at passing cars, or dogs running out and barking or strange noises. He was great. Love this little horse. Now the next issue we have to overcome is how to get him to lope. He doesn't seem to understand and just wants to trot faster and faster.



I think he is a horse who needs to see a purpose in what he is being asked to do in order for him to commit. so, that's why, perhaps, he likes working cows.

could you post some photos of him that better show his conformation, in case some kind of issue is evident?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

